# remanufactured ammo ?



## budgetprepp-n (Apr 7, 2013)

Hi,
Not reloaded but rather remanufactured. I asked what the difference was and this what I was told by the remanufacturer.
This ammo starts with used brass and it is ran through the same machines that make new ammo. 
Just used brass for cost savings. (horse crap?) I don't know I ordered some just to see how bad it was 
And it looked very nice and it shoots constant. I ordered 500 45ACP for $145 with shipping.
Prices? 9MM 500 $120 - 500 40 S&W$135 - 500 38 SPL $135 and that's with shipping
At the least it would make good plunking and practice rounds 
Thoughts?


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

I've shot plenty of reman ammo from Atlanta Arms. Maybe 1 or 2 bad rounds in a 1000. Cost savings makes it ok with me for practice. ATLANTA ARMS & AMMO


----------



## vandelescrow (Nov 17, 2012)

I would say the only distinction is, I reload, I do not have an FFL so I am not allowed to sell my reloaded ammo and I do not have the millions of dollars worth of insurance to protect myself from someone using my ammo getting injured due to a "hot load".

From your description, you are getting reloaded ammo, it's just semantics in terminology.


----------



## 2000ShadowACE (Jan 14, 2014)

I too have shot plenty of remanufactured rounds and have never had problems. I think I trust factory reloads more than joe's ammo basement reloads.


----------



## Notsoyoung (Dec 2, 2013)

2000ShadowACE said:


> I too have shot plenty of remanufactured rounds and have never had problems. I think I trust factory reloads more than joe's ammo basement reloads.


I reload my own so see little sense in paying someone else to do it for me. If you don't reload then it makes sense to me. As for the matter of trust, I trust ME and the reloads that I do more then someone else I don't know.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

Used it with no issues.
Currently LGS 250 rounds 230 gr 45 99 dollars
40 caliber is 250 for 85


----------



## AquaHull (Jun 10, 2012)

2000ShadowACE said:


> I too have shot plenty of remanufactured rounds and have never had problems. I think I trust factory reloads more than joe's ammo basement reloads.


That's why I reload in a barn


----------



## Chipper (Dec 22, 2012)

I trust my custom hand loads over new factory ammo. I know MY quality control is better than some dumb machine. I do have numerous rounds of faulty factory ammo as examples. Bad primers, no powder and damaged bullets. Sure maybe "Joe" doesn't know what he's doing but don't put all reloaders in the same pile.

The reman stuff does look cheap enough to the point that it's hard to reload it for that. Cost of supplies and time. For practice and training looks like a very good option. Not a big deal if you have a bad round now and then when training. I wouldn't bet my families life on it.


----------



## AquaHull (Jun 10, 2012)

Chipper said:


> I trust my custom hand loads over new factory ammo. I know MY quality control is better than some dumb machine. I do have numerous rounds of faulty factory ammo as examples. Bad primers, no powder and damaged bullets. Sure maybe "Joe" doesn't know what he's doing but don't put all reloaders in the same pile.
> 
> The reman stuff does look cheap enough to the point that it's hard to reload it for that. Cost of supplies and time. For practice and training looks like a very good option. Not a big deal if you have a bad round now and then when training. I wouldn't bet my families life on it.


Plus I'm no ordinary "JOE",I'm an "UNCLE TOM" is most forms of the phrase. I like to visit my "UNCLE TOM" McDonalds Farm in Kentuck eieio
My Dad was an UNCLE TOM,as was his Dad. Lots of real Uncle Toms in this Irish family.


----------



## shotlady (Aug 30, 2012)

I buy mostly factory reloads and have never had a problem. knock on wood.


----------



## Infidel (Dec 22, 2012)

I think it was Black Hills that started out selling reman ammo and it was pretty good stuff. If I didn't reload my own I could see where re-manufactured ammo would be cost effective. That being said I too trust my handloads more than I would ever trust any factory round.

-Infidel


----------



## sepp (Feb 7, 2014)

So remanufactured ammo uses pre fired brass. So basically it's just reloading but on a massive scale? Or do I just not grasp the concept.


----------



## budgetprepp-n (Apr 7, 2013)

sepp said:


> So remanufactured ammo uses pre fired brass. So basically it's just reloading but on a massive scale? Or do I just not grasp the concept.


I

I think you got it


----------



## PaulS (Mar 11, 2013)

Yep! We used to call them factory reloads. If you use them watch for primers that are seated upside-down. I only used them for a short period of time inthe beginning of my shooting and after a "no powder" load left a bullet stuck in my bore I never went back.


----------



## MI.oldguy (Apr 18, 2013)

Infidel said:


> I think it was Black Hills that started out selling reman ammo and it was pretty good stuff. If I didn't reload my own I could see where re-manufactured ammo would be cost effective. That being said I too trust my handloads more than I would ever trust any factory round.
> 
> -Infidel


I have a rather large amount of this.been put away for years too.occasionally I shoot some of it and no issues ever whatsoever.


----------



## hotpig27 (Dec 24, 2013)

I reload using the same equipment that I load new brass with. Does that make me a factory remanufacturer? :roll:


----------



## wolverine_173 (Apr 14, 2014)

works fine for me


----------



## bad (Feb 22, 2014)

I remanufacture mine for less than 7 cents a round for handgun.

Cast my own bullets. 

I shoot handguns regularly and stay proficient.


----------



## Notsoyoung (Dec 2, 2013)

bad said:


> I remanufacture mine for less than 7 cents a round for handgun.
> 
> Cast my own bullets.
> 
> I shoot handguns regularly and stay proficient.


My personal philosophy when it comes to shooting, you must shoot regularly if you want to stay proficient....or that's what I tell my wife since I also think that shooting is allot of fun.


----------



## Moonshinedave (Mar 28, 2013)

I bought 1000 rounds from Freedom Munitions, they look good haven't shot any yet.


----------



## csi-tech (Apr 13, 2013)

I grabbed a box from a local start-up at my LGS. They call themselves Veteran's Ammo. I guess some vets got together and started churning it out. There is all manners of brass in here. From Federal to Magtech. As long as it shoots accurately and reliably I will keep buying it.


----------

